# Help with Eheim Substrate Choice Please!



## ddaquaria (Jan 19, 2003)

There should be a diagram on the box or instructions inside:

I use the following in all my eheims:
Eheim Ehfimech
Eheim Ehfisubstrat or Eheim Substrat Pro
Eheim Pro Ehfisynth/Coarse Pad Set (2222/2224)

I only like the Substrat Pro because it is newer and easier to "work with". It also does not need to be replaced according to the directions.

I don't remember what size you need for the media though. I gave my 2222 to my parents.

To purchase teh media, I recommend Big Al's


----------



## baby2boy (Nov 5, 2004)

ddaquaria said:


> Eheim Ehfimech
> Eheim Ehfisubstrat or Eheim Substrat Pro
> Eheim Pro Ehfisynth/Coarse Pad Set (2222/2224)


<<<<<< Completely agrees.

You'll only need Ehfimech (mechanical filtration) x 1 litre & Ehfisubstrate (biological filtration) x 1 litre Plus the Ehfifix (coarse pad) and Ehfisynth (fine pad) pads.


----------



## Lorenceo (Jan 29, 2004)

Dont forget the blue pad that goes between the ehfimech and the ehfisubstrat!

You need a litre of ehfimech, a litre of ehfisubtrat (or substrat pro), a blue pad and a fine white pad.


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

Your not restricted to Eheim's media.. (however I do like it) - 

In my 2028 I use..

1st tray - Eheim Ehfimech (thats the ceramic Noodles)
2nd tray - Eheim Ehfisubstrat (not Pro)
3rd tray - Seachem Matrix

And I use the Eheim Pro Ehfisynth/Coarse Pad Sets (blue and white)

I use the Eheim Ehfisubstrat (not Pro) because it is what came with the filter. I did not buy filter new so I only had enough new media for 1 tray. I used the Seachem Matrix as a substitute.










Now if your reading the product literature on Seachem's site your bound to see this....



> Matrix™ is a highly porous media designed to provide exceptionally efficient biofiltration for single site removal of ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate from freshwater, marine, and reef aquaria.


Well before you get alarmed and say that it's not suitable for a planted tank - poppycock... it's just a place for bacteria to grow - exactly the same as Eheim Ehfisubstrat or Eheim Ehfisubstrat Pro or any type of sintered glass media etc... It's no different. 

It reality you could just fill your filter with cheap ole aquarium polyester floss from Wally World... but I don't know about how the flow rates and such would be etc... so I stick to either Eheim's own media or closely similar products like Seachem Matrix, Hagen Biomax, mini bio-balls, Filstar Ceramic Rings or Bio Chem Stars, or Prime Media Ceramic Cyclinder from Hydor. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## freeflyer (Feb 3, 2005)

Aftica said:


> 3rd tray - Seachem Matrix
> 
> 
> Well before you get alarmed and say that it's not suitable for a planted tank - poppycock... it's just a place for bacteria to grow - exactly the same as Eheim Ehfisubstrat or Eheim Ehfisubstrat Pro or any type of sintered glass media etc... It's no different.


No different? I dont see any other filter media's claiming to REMOVE nitrate, but rather breakdown ammonia into nitrite into nitrate. I dont think any inert biomedia thats made for holding bacteria removes nitrate. Are you sure thats not zeolite or some other chemical absorbing media? That is the only way I can see them making that claim of removal of nitrate. Even if it does absorb if your dosing Im sure it will reach a max saturation point and then either just fail to absord or possible leach stuff back in.


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

I supose that is possible but in thier product description they (Seachem) state that *Aerobic bacteria* grow on the pitted external surfaces of Matrix and convert ammonia to nitrite and nitrite to nitrate.

They go on to say that Matrix has a pore size in the 3-30 micron range and that it also supports *anaerobic denitrifying bacteria*. Anaerobic bacteria convert nitrate into nitrogen gas, which is then expelled at the tank surface.

Zeolite I think would be more along the lines of Amrid Inserts or ammonia removers... so I would classify Matrix as Biomedia.


----------



## freeflyer (Feb 3, 2005)

Ahhhh, thanks. But Im not sure how the water in your tank could be aneroebic. But anyway (since you dont need to denitrify) Im sure it makes a fine biomedia, anything with alot of surface area is good.


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

I mark it up to a lot of media hype... :smile: - I dont think it works any better or worse than any other biomedia to be honest...


----------

